# More babies in my loft



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

I noticed an egg shell on the floor while I fed them yesterday afternoon but I had other commitment and did not have time to check. And then in the morning i noticed another one on the ground but I was running late so when I fed them this afternoon, I checked Bully and Princess' nest and found both of their egg still intact. Checked Snowman and Mama's nest and I could see yellow fuzzies from under her. I also checked on Bully and Princess' eggs again and found them infertile so i tossed them.

Here's a peek a boo....









shot of proud mom... baby got me a little worried after I took this pic but was okay.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

5 days old.....

Sorry for the blurry pic cause they wouldn't keep still.









Proud daddy Snowman


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute!!! And going to have lots of white, like Dad


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

The babies are so cute The mom and dad look so proud of themselves.

It looks like the mom pij doesn't mind you look under her at all, my swifts have a fit they're attitudes are like pit bulls! But my doves don't mind my checking at all.

Over time do pigeons get used to an owner checking underneath or are they pretty much always so protective?


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

I find most of my hens allow me to take a peek of their eggs/ babies but the cocks would slap me silly that sometimes scares me that it will crack the eggs or hurt the babies.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Your babies are adorable and mom and dad should be proud! Congratulations!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Congratulations! They're very cute.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Those are really cute pictures, Ezemaxima!!

I DO have to wonder, tho, just WHO is the proudest? You? Momma? Poppa?

I think it's a TIE!!!

We will love seeing them fully "dressed!"  

With Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

mr squeaks said:


> Those are really cute pictures, Ezemaxima!!
> 
> I DO have to wonder, tho, just WHO is the proudest? You? Momma? Poppa?
> 
> ...


I think it would be my little nephew aka "my little assistant" without really helping me....

Just banded the babies and they've been keeping me busy and with 5 pairs sitting on eggs now..... hmmmmmm


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

I've been busy and was pleasantly surprised on their color..


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

The size of their CROPS! It looks like they are content and Mommy and Daddy are feeding them well. They are adorable looking.

George


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

I always place a bowl of food next to their nest when they got youngsters to feed. The only draw back is the babies poop like crazy....


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Oh, so very sweet and cute! Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

Fantastic pics of the birds, so very clear, the young ones look great.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Just an update of the babies..


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Oh My! So terribly cute! Those two still have the little "devil horns" of yellow fuzz! Just adorable!

Terry


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Decided to take a photo with their mom "Mama" before cleaning out their nest. Look at all those poop!! And the last time I cleaned it was 3 days ago.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lovely birds, Eze! Yep .. they are lean, mean, poopin' machines!  

Terry


----------



## Chicken_Pigeon (Apr 11, 2008)

*Sheesh!!!*

Dang!!! They sure do grow fast! At what age do baby pigeons fly away from the nest?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Chicken_Pigeon said:


> Dang!!! They sure do grow fast! At what age do baby pigeons fly away from the nest?


In the wild, probably about 35 to 40 days I believe. In lofts, most of us wean our babies, which means we take them away from the parents, at about 28 to 30 days. Really depends on what you are doing with your birds and how your loft is set up. Racing folks take the babies a little early for training purposes, but if you're just raising them for your enjoyment and a hobby, it doesn't hurt to leave them with the parents for a bit longer.


----------



## Chicken_Pigeon (Apr 11, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> In the wild, probably about 35 to 40 days I believe. In lofts, most of us wean our babies, which means we take them away from the parents, at about 28 to 30 days. Really depends on what you are doing with your birds and how your loft is set up. Racing folks take the babies a little early for training purposes, but if you're just raising them for your enjoyment and a hobby, it doesn't hurt to leave them with the parents for a bit longer.


Do ever take them away from thier parents for showing or to band them???

Sorry, I'm kinda a newbie to pigeons.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Well today I found the bigger baby on the loft floor while mom and little one was side by side in the nest...










Here's a family picture after I placed the bigger baby back up the nest.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Those are great pics, Eze .. a very handsome little pigeon family there!

Terry


----------



## Chicken_Pigeon (Apr 11, 2008)

I love the 1st pic when momma was sitting next to the baby. That is so cute! I honestly don't think the eggs are hers. The chicks have no resemblence to the mom or the dad.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Chicken_Pigeon said:


> I love the 1st pic when momma was sitting next to the baby. That is so cute! I honestly don't think the eggs are hers. The chicks have no resemblence to the mom or the dad.


You could be right but "Snowman" and "Speck" are brothers.

Here's Snowman, Axle, Pharoah, Speck and Boo. Axle, Pharoah and Boo are all Speck's babies.









Here's Speck a few weeks ago sitting on his eggs.


----------



## Chicken_Pigeon (Apr 11, 2008)

Pigeons sure do reproduce quickly. About how many eggs can 1 pair hatch in 1 year?


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Last year.. Speck and Lost produced 2 clutches. The first was Baron.. the 2nd clutch was Boo and another one I named Cruiser but lost her during a 14 mile toss. Then mid December they had their eggs.... Axel and Pharoah hatch on January. Then Storm and Tornado hatched on the last week of Febraury then most recent one hatch on April 9. I think if you let them and provide them with food, water and proper nutrition, they will breed and keep on making babies all year long. This is the same reason I'm going to seperate Lost and Speck after this clutch gets big.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

They left their nest and now occupying the lowest nest box. They are now able to drink and eat but mom and dad still feeds them.


----------



## Chicken_Pigeon (Apr 11, 2008)

They're plump babies aren't they!!! They look so cute in that picture, that you just want to pic them up and hug them


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

My nephew decided to name them today... Flash on the left and Fireball on the right. His reason for their names was he couldn't catch Flash, too fast for my nephew and Fireball cause he is a bit fat and heavy.


----------



## Chicken_Pigeon (Apr 11, 2008)

Well, your nephew made good choices on the names!!!


----------

